# Ethical Travel



## Tommy Tainant

When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?

I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok. 

Is it ok ?

This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.


Cheapskate.........


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

No, I don't take them.  I'm not redneck trash


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.



Consumables are just that. It doesn't matter if you use it or take it. 

Towels and robes on the other hand are no-no's.


----------



## Mr Natural

That's what it's there for.


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.


Are these freebees halal?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.


/----/ I have one of each in my shaving kit. They come in handy if I'm somewhere that has run out. If I don't use them for a year, I toss them and get new ones. If they were not for the taking, the Hotel would charge you if any were missing like the hospitality bar, towels or robes.


----------



## Anathema

No. In fact I normally bring my own toiletries with me on the very rare occasions that I travel.


----------



## aaronleland

I jizz in the bottles and leave them for the next guest.


----------



## Darkwind

Depends.  If I am flying back, then no.  TSA won't allow you to take them.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Darkwind said:


> Depends.  If I am flying back, then no.  TSA won't allow you to take them.


/----/ of course they will as long as they are less than 3 ounces. I travel constantly


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consumables are just that. It doesn't matter if you use it or take it.
> 
> Towels and robes on the other hand are no-no's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Thats in tune with my thinking. They assume that you will use so many and charge you accordingly..


----------



## usmbguest5318

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.





Tommy Tainant said:


> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?



It is okay to take the toiletries they place in your room.  You most certainly have paid for them, dearly as a matter of fact.  The question is whom did you pay:  the hotel and the toiletry producer, or just the hotel.

Some things to keep in mind:

Hoteliers are not in the toiletries business.  Toiletries producers are.
The majority of hotel guests are business travellers.
Business travellers, in general, have a good bit of discretionary income, thereby making them among the most appealing of customers to influence and/or expose to one's personal care products.
When you see a brand name other than the hotel's on the toiletries, it's quite plausible that the toiletry producer is giving the stuff to the hotel as advertising or selling it at cost + a nominal sum that may not actually result in a profit per unit sold.
What you should not take, particularly if you stay at high end hotels/villas, are the towels, robes, blankets/throws, hangers, candles, duvet covers, etc.  They won't stop you from taking them, nor will they raise a ruckus, but they may/will bill you for them and mail/email to you an updated statement if you do.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

If you are there a few nights you have to hide the bottles so that they replenish every day. Builds up the stash.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.


What kind of sloven scumbag are you, that you don't bring toiletries with you when you travel...?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sloven scumbag are you, that you don't bring toiletries with you when you travel...?
Click to expand...

Always take my own stuff. Everybody should.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sloven scumbag are you, that you don't bring toiletries with you when you travel...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always take my own stuff. Everybody should.
Click to expand...

Then why take something you don't need?


----------



## Jarlaxle

If I open and use one, yes: it will get tossed otherwise, so no reason not to. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sloven scumbag are you, that you don't bring toiletries with you when you travel...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always take my own stuff. Everybody should.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.


They look cheap and nasty.
And you steal them then don't use them - for years ?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> If you are there a few nights you have to hide the bottles so that they replenish every day. Builds up the stash.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

I bring my own stuff...

As for you then take them because they will be taken sooner or later and you paid for the usage of them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Jarlaxle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sloven scumbag are you, that you don't bring toiletries with you when you travel...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always take my own stuff. Everybody should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

To keep yourself clean and fresh.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sloven scumbag are you, that you don't bring toiletries with you when you travel...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always take my own stuff. Everybody should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To keep yourself clean and fresh.
Click to expand...

*facepalm*


----------



## Skull Pilot

I don't take the soaps and shampoos.

I use them when I stay but never take them home


----------



## AVISSSER

No...I may use them from time to time but I dont take them. I used to have an aunt who would steal the towels. So low rent, but then she stole everything anyway, so what is a towel between thieves?


----------



## malnila

I've taken them then turned around and donated to a homeless or battered women's shelter through my work. Since I don't work, I no longer take them. Only if I've used them, i.e. hand lotion. Great purse size.


----------



## Michelle420

Tommy Tainant said:


> When you go away do you fill your bag with the little bottles of shower gel the give you in the hotel ?
> 
> I take the view that I have paid for it and its ok.
> 
> Is it ok ?
> 
> This is a stash I got in Riga a few years back.



Yep


----------

